# agility brag



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Happy New Year!
We went to Perry, GA for a USDAA trial this weekend,. What a great trial site!
And we had a great weekend! We started it off with a 1st place and SuperQ in Snooker. I never thought we'd get a SuperQ, and now we have two! Next, we Q'd pairs with a 3rd place, placed 3rd in Standard, and 1st in Gamblers, with a Q. Yesterday, we Q'd jumpers.

Here's a video of our SuperQ


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

What a great trial for the both of you! Thanks for posting the video. Fun and fast just like we should all strive for!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

congrats. nice training.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow- nice run in snooker there!! Very fast! Congrats on the Q's!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats, Nice video!!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I especially appreciate the comments about his speed, as we've been working on getting faster in USDAA. I felt like this weekend was the first trial since we got into Masters that we ran fast every single run.

There aren't usually many GSDs at the trials I go to, but there were several really nice and fast GSDs in Georgia. They were fun to watch!


----------

